# Giro De Italia Feminin, Maps and Profiles



## BBRoberts (23 Jun 2010)

The Giro Donne maps and profiles are not readable, and they are in Italian language. I redid everything in larger readable English, with extra info, etc.

http://www.procyclingwomen.com/Giro-Donne-2010/Giro-Donne.html


----------



## montage (23 Jun 2010)

nice work!


----------



## Legs (23 Jun 2010)

"Giro de Feminin"? Come again?


----------



## Skip Madness (1 Jul 2010)

The start is tomorrow! 59km from Muggia to Trieste, two towns which are quite close together. The race distance is padded out by the fact that there are four circuits in and around Muggia and three in Trieste. It should purely be a sprint fest, and with virtually every top sprinter there to contest it I'm excited.

There's a start list here, although as often with these things it doesn't seem to be 100% reliable. So the names to look out for should be:

*Cervélo:* Claudia Häusler, Sharon Laws, Emma Pooley, Carla Ryan, Kirsten Wild
*HTC:* Judith Arndt, Noemi Cantele, Evelyn Stevens, Ina Teutenberg, Linda Villumsen
*Lotto:* Rochelle Gilmore, Ashleigh Moolman, Vicki Whitelaw
*Gauss:* Edita Pucinskaite, Martine Bras, Giorgia Bronzini
*Fenixs:* Svetlana Bubnenkova, Marta Vilajosana
*Safi:* Alona Andruk, Rasa Leleivyte, Eleonora Patuzzo
*Top Girls:* Elena Berlato, Valentina Carretta, Alessandra D'Ettorre
*Michela Fanini:* Edwige Pitel, Veronica Leal
*Chirio:* Luisa Tamanini, Edita Unguryte, Olena Oliynykh, Rosane Kirch
*Vaiano:* Valentina Scandolara, Katarzyna Sosna
*Valdarno:* Tatiana Guderzo, Tatiana Antoshina, Monia Baccaille
*Netherlands:* Marianne Vos, Annemiek Van Vleuten, Chantal Blaak
*Australia:* Kirsty Broun, Tiffany Cromwell
*United States:* Mara Abbott, Amber Neben, Shelley Evans
*Bizkaia-Durango:* Anna Sanchis
*Debabarrena:* Leire Olaberría


----------



## Skip Madness (2 Jul 2010)

Stage one goes to Ina Teutenberg ahead of Giorgia Bronzini and Kirsten Wild. Still awaiting full results though.


----------



## BBRoberts (2 Jul 2010)

*Skip*

Well, I appoligize then. I didn't think anyone would of responded to this thread, it's been quite a while. However, there doesn't seem to be huge amount of progressive interest over here either in women's pro cycling. UK Veloriders are definately soccer holigans who know nothing about women's cycling. It's not that USA is in the 50's, it's just the interest here is very very light, check that term, (LIGHT) compared to say Italy or Belgium. We got 300 million people but cycling is only about Lance and not much else. Women's cycling is way, way down on the radar. There are a few who follow, but without TV and better media support on the Internet mainsteam sites like even the British adopted Cyclingnews, it can't grow. The biggest site in the world for women's cycling is run by a Ausse women who fell off a moto while shooting a race and looks more like a bag lady with a camera then a professional crew covering bike racing, and that site has got to be the worse I have ever seen in terms of presentation. It looks like a childrens site, and the photos are horrible, much too small and plastered with watermarks and copyrights all at once, a huge turn off to fans. What a shame, the only person who is paid to travel the world to all the world cup races and they use their gig to try to sell photos of women on bikes rather then really focusing on making it exciting to move the sport forward. If the Ausses really wanted to help make things fly, they would give that site a huge makeover and post photos at the largest possible size for all fans to see on any monitor which British Cycling did recently. Now that was as one fan said, cracking photos, and without those disgusting watermarks too! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/britishcycling/sets/72157624252506147/show/

BBRoberts


----------



## BBRoberts (2 Jul 2010)

I give you the GC.

1. Mara Abbott
2. Emma Pooley
3. Amber Neben
4. Evelyn Stevens
5. Claudia Häusler
6. Marianne Vos
7. Judith Arndt
8. Edita Puchskaite
9. Tatiana Guderzo
10. Noemi Cantele


----------



## resal1 (2 Jul 2010)

BBR just been browsing your CN forum posts and argument with Skip. Lots of us look but don't comment. As you say, the soccer hooligans like to ensure they post something derogatory, "can't walk past a tree without peeing", sort of syndrome. For my two pennyworth, I think the standard of reporting on the women's scene at CN has now become dire. Cut and paste a HRT or Cervelo press release and those all seem quite token. At least a few years ago when Aussie based it gave some good reports about the races. It was biased so that we got it mainly about Aussie riders but at least their interactions with the riders of other nations were recorded. Definitely the women's road scene is at crisis right now and total lack of any meaningful publicity is at the heart of it.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Jul 2010)

130km of flat riding today, and the word is that it is scorching hot out there. Should be a similar result to yesterday.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Jul 2010)

Early reports say the today's stage result was:

(1) Ina Teutenberg (HTC)
(2) Giorgia Bronzini (Gauss)
(3) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(4) Shelley Evans (United States)
(5) Kirsten Wild (Cervélo)
(6) Alessandra D'Ettorre (Top Girls)
(7) Barbara Guarischi (Michela Fanini)
(8) Julia Martisova (Gauss)

There was a crash right at the end which sadly seems to have hospitalised Rochelle Gilmore at least, and it seems a moto blocked the way through of Kirsten Wild. The full reports will enlighten us.

I'm very impressed with Barbara Guarischi early in this race, she's looked promising in some sprints this season but to see her mixing it right up there has surprised me.


----------



## Skip Madness (3 Jul 2010)

Fortunately Gilmore doesn't seem to have sustained any serious injuries.

Emma Pooley and Claudia Häusler, among others, were also caught up in the crash. Häusler has been given the same time as the winner, and although the results indicate otherwise, Velonation says Pooley has as well.

It's the time trial tomorrow, 17km of it. Looking forward to the GC starting to take some proper shape.


----------



## BBRoberts (4 Jul 2010)

*Photos and Videos of Giro Donne*

Stage 2 in Ciclismo contains the crash...

Videos:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ismkeKQ7t48
Stage 1 - Ciclismo in Rosa

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4PSUlnaDSQ
Stage 2 - Ciclismo in Rosa


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPkRD1Ej3SE
Stage 1 - Part 1 - Rai Sport 1 TV

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyutM6_PqgM
Stage 1 - Part 2 - Rai Sport 1 TV

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vpJHEG_7IE
Stage 1 - Part 3 - Rai Sport 1 TV

Photos:
Stage 1 - Cicloweb
http://picasaweb.google.com/CiclowebFemminile/GiroDonne20101aTappa#
Stage 1 - WCN
http://www.womenscycling.net/2010/EventsPages2010/07_Giro/01_Stage1.htm
Stage 2 - Cicloweb
http://picasaweb.google.com/CiclowebFemminile/GiroDonne20102aTappa#


----------



## Skip Madness (4 Jul 2010)

Ina Teutenberg has scored an unlikely hat-trick by taking the time trial in which the other sprinters also figured well. Judith Arndt has placed best of the GC contenders, although we don't know what gains she's made on everyone yet as full results aren't in. The top twelve:

(1) Ina Teutenberg (HTC) 21'50"
(2) Kirsten Wild (Cervélo) +0'21"
(3) Judith Arndt (HTC) +0'22"
(4) Linda Villumsen (HTC) +0'23"
(5) Marianne Vos (Netherlands) +0'24"
(6) Shelley Evans (United States) +0'43"
(7) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +0'51"
(8) Amber Neben (United States) +0'52"
(9) Alison Starnes (United States) +0'54"
(10) Iris Slappendel (Cervélo) +0'54"
(11) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +0'55"
(12) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdrano) +0'55"


----------



## Skip Madness (4 Jul 2010)

The full results are in, and aside from Teutenberg leading the overall, the GC among the main contenders currently looks like this:

Judith Arndt (HTC)
Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +0'29"
Amber Neben (United States) +0'30"
Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +0'33"
Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +0'33"
Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +0'37"
Emma Pooley +0'43"
Mara Abbott +1'03"

A very good day for HTC. Pooley was second slowest out of all of those, which makes me think she's either a bit sore from yesterday or she's feeling the season she's been having in her legs right now. It was a good day for Mara Abbott, not losing much and being within half a minute of the two Cervélo riders.


----------



## BBRoberts (4 Jul 2010)

Annemiek Van Vleuten is something I could of put in my top ten GC. I followed her in the Gracia Orlova and she's an awesome rider. Otherwise I got all those names in my final GC 10. Wait and see. The first five stages sort of bore me, but the last five will be interesting. I've got a friend who's going to be shooting the last five stages, and he takes awesome photos. I'll post for sure!


----------



## Skip Madness (4 Jul 2010)

Yeah, Van Vleuten has been superb all season.

I like stage five. I think it could actually tell quite a bit because there's a basically flat stage in between there and the Ghisallo stage so riders may take a risk there feeling they can recuperate the following day. The opening day last year wasn't tough but the finish opened gaps so it could be similar. But these things may become quite academic from the start of stage eight in particular onwards.

More flat stuff tomorrow people, 90km of sprint-dom.


----------



## Skip Madness (5 Jul 2010)

By the way, the person who stuck up all those videos of last year's race and the stage one videos that BBR links to above has their YouTube page here for you to keep an eye on - stages two and three are going up as I type. They've also put up some stuff from the 2008 Giro.


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*More Videos*

I don't really see the need since Skip posted the link, but anyway...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo8VLA_C0ho
Stage 2 - Part 1 - Rai Sport 1 TV


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oA7J6HSmt8
Stage 2 - Part 2 - Rai Sport 1 TV


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6qNIk5XTT8
Stage 2 - Part 3 - Rai Sport 1 TV


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q-atGxkQBY
Stage 3 - Part 1 - Rai Sport 1 TV


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JZQZot855M
Stage 3 - Part 2 - Rai Sport 1 TV

Strangely part 3 is missing.


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*Sharon Laws*

Confirmed, I checked Cicloweb, and could gather that they say she broke her collarbone. Very few details otherwise about the crash.


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*Few observations*

I noticed at the finish that there were not many fans roadside. That's not a good sign. I got quite a few years of the Giro De Feminin on tape or DVD and the crowds were usually decent and in some years, and other years awesome. I have the Luperini wins, 95-98 too and those years had big crowds and a lot of fanfare. Just by viewing these podium celebrations, the fanfare is very light, the crowds also very thin. There doesn't seem to be a lot of excitement in the crowds like years past. This is Italy too, so that's not a good sign since this is the crown jewel for them. Cities typically would have better crowds as where the mountain stages will be very odd mix of tourists, some fans and a lot of people who are just working the race.


----------



## Legs (5 Jul 2010)

BBRoberts said:


> ...the Giro De Feminin...



For the love of God, please:

Giro
Giro d'Italia
Giro d'Italia Femminile
Giro Ciclistico Internazionale Femminile
Giro Femminile
Giro Donne

but not "Giro de Feminin" - that's just an abomination, a desecration of the beautiful Italian language... Do you refer to the Tour de France as the "Tour of Male"?


----------



## Skip Madness (5 Jul 2010)

Ina wins di nuovo. Four out of four. Tomorrow really should be the end of that, though. Should. Stage result:

(1) Ina Teutenberg (HTC)
(2) Kirsten Wild (Cervélo)
(3) Shelley Evans (United States)
(4) Giorgia Bronzini (Gauss)
(5) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands)
(6) Alessandra D'Ettorre (Top Girls)
(7) Barbara Guarischi (Michela Fanini)
(8) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(9) Rasa Leleivyte (Safi)
(10) Valentina Scandolara (Vaiano)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2010)

Yep, tomorrow it starts getting interesting (at least for Pooley fans)...


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*Circle of the Italian Women*

No it's not. You are making a big deal out of nothing instead of focusing on bike racing. I know, cause I have the records books. It's been called all kinds of things in different languages. I'm not Italian, and I don't live there so I can call it anything I want. In Dutch it would be Ronde, in Italian it means Circle, so in English I can call it the Circle of the Italian Women, in French Giro De Feminin and it's been called that before by huge media outlets like CN and others. True Femminile would be the Italian usuage but again, I am not writing in Italian, and I don't speak Italian and our fans are English. I could call it the women's tour of Italy, but Feminin is used for many races and it's a common term. So chill...


----------



## Legs (5 Jul 2010)

Hmm, I did a google search for "Giro de Feminin", and the only person (people?) who use that term are BBRoberts, Bart Roberts, Jane Belleville, Charlotte Berry, Jack Rackham, GoneBeforeMyTime and Calico Jack, who are all you. Go figure. It's not common; it's unusual and it's just wrong.


----------



## Will1985 (5 Jul 2010)

Spot the person using online translation  It has many meanings depending on the context...in the sense of cycling, it is very much a 'tour'.

Don't worry, I've seen worse though. #1 rule of naming your business: check with someone who actually knows the language rather than shoving it into a translator


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2010)

BBRoberts said:


> I'm not Italian, and I don't live there so I can call it anything I want.



Yes, but there's a limit if you want people either to understand you or to not think you have no idea what you are talking about! Clearly the 'Circle of Italian Women' (etc.), is both inaccurate and silly (although it has a certain poetry...). If you just want English, 'Women's Tour of Italy' works perfectly well, otherwise the Italian is clear to anyone who follows cycling... as far as abbreviations go, GdIF is pretty simple too, and only costs you four keystrokes! It takes more effort to sound silly!


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*Women's tour*

Fans certainly understand the term feminin. You probably won't find a person on the face of the earth who doesn't understand this term. You can call it Giro Donne too, which I also use but many people don't understand the word Donne as where they do with Feminin. I have also used Women's Tour of Italy, or Tour of Gemany. 

Will 1985 is correct. You can use any specfic language words you want you feel nails it to that class or language of readers as long as it's reasonably sound, and Feminin is. In Dutch Ronde is used instead of Giro, but both means round or circle. Women is simply a matter of translation and I can use what I feel is most known across the board. 

You won't find much online with comprehensive record books. In fact in many records books from many different countries and languages they do indeed substitute native words to define a race, and I have seen it many ways in these books, no matter if it's Women, Donne, Feminin, and even other words for women. The readers have to known what it means in their language, or use a universal word like Feminin is ok. It's defined in their languages so their readers can understand what it means. I often use one of the most popular words used in the history books to define women in cycling, so I don't have a problem with it. Enough said...


----------



## Legs (5 Jul 2010)

Flying Monkey has the nail squarely on the head - by using this strange mélange of languages, not using the correct names for these events, you make people think that you don't know what you're writing about. Which is a shame, because (besides the hyperbole and repetition) you have a good knowledge of women's cycling, your arguments are sound, and your aspirations for a more equitable and high-profile women's pro scene are laudable.


----------



## BBRoberts (5 Jul 2010)

*4 in a row?*

Nobody talking about Teutenberg winning 4 in a row? That's never happened I think. I believe this is a record. Do we have a record here gang? Zinaida Stahurskaia and Regina Schleicher each win 4 stages in a row at the Grande Boucle in 2001 and 2003. Jeannie Longo won 8 stages in a row during the 1987 Tour De Femenino Yodora in Colombia, winning all but one stage, taking the final GC as well as both the points and mountains competitions.


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2010)

Four in a row equals the record of Regina Schleicher in the 2003 edition (EDIT: it also means Teutenberg now ties for third in the all-time Giro stage wins list with 11 stages).

Tomorrow's stage:







So it's three times up the climb of Ameno (2.5km at 6.5%) and a finish above Pettenasco (2.3km at 6.1%). Not a leg-breaker of a stage, but it should be good viewing. Vos and Van Vleuten are going to be hard work here. I expect either Vos or Arndt to end the day in pink, although I can't imagine the gaps between the big names will be more than a few seconds.


----------



## BBRoberts (6 Jul 2010)

*Halfway*

Yeah, I thought it was the Giro, but for some reason I was looking at the Grande Boucle. Regina retired I think cause she's with child. She was going to ride for Fanini. Well, this is the way I see it. It's halfway and there has been no major shakeups on the GC. Abbott and Pooley are very close, Claudia a bit ahead but it’s nothing really. This stage is long but another yawn except it's by the lake which is nice for the riders. Normally in a tour like this which has riders who could win like Vos but can't climb would try to get a big lead going into the mountains. Say 3 or 4 minutes. That's what they need to beat the climbers normally but I think everyone is so afraid of what is to come that no one is going to gamble like that. I'm betting a lot of riders are just thinking in terms of finishing the tour. However in the mountains, I think that lots of riders are going to lose huge chunks of time to the climbers. I knew with the Surmano included there would be a big sorting out, but now that it's gone, the race is tighter. If most of the riders are sapped going into the Stelvio, there could be a real fallout on that one. I'm real curious about the time gaps on the final GC. It's going to be interesting.


----------



## Skip Madness (6 Jul 2010)

As expected, today's course provided minor selections. Stage results - top ten plus selected others:

(1) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(2) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +0'01"
(3) Judith Arndt (HTC) +0'08"
(4) Mara Abbott (United States) +0'09"
(5) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +0'10"
(6) Olga Zabelinskaya (Safi) +0'18"
(7) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +0'18"
(8) Evgeniya Vysotskaya (Valdarno) +0'33"
(9) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +0'33"
(10) Edita Pucinskaite (Gauss) +0'41"
(12) Elena Berlato (Top Girls) +1'09"
(14) Valentina Carretta (Top Girls) +1'19"
(16) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +1'21"
(17) Tiffany Cromwell (Australia) +1'21"
(20) Amber Neben (United States) +1'21"

Pooley apparently got troubled on the descent of the penultimate climb and had to fight back on. Fairly poor showings from Neben and Van Vleuten.

GC:

(1) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(2) Judith Arndt (HTC) +0'21"
(3) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +0'45"
(4) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +1'04"
(5) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +1'18"
(6) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +1'23"
(7) Olga Zabelinskaya (Safi) +1'25"
(8) Mara Abbott (United States) +1'29"
(9) Linda Villumsen (HTC) +1'39"
(10) Grete Treier (Michela Fanini) +1'59"
(11) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +2'02"

Considering it feels like Pooley has misfired a bit so far she's still well-poised time-wise. I'm looking forward to the proper battles on the big climbs. One more stage of flat and then the good stuff should really start.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2010)

I think Pooley is looking okay so far, and could indeed win this in the mountains - in any case, she's done enough this season already to be very proud of.


----------



## laurence (6 Jul 2010)

C'mon Arndt!


----------



## BBRoberts (6 Jul 2010)

*Not Epic yet*

Pooley was famous for being a horrible descender. She's improved a lot but her ITT was terrible, not like her normally. Something seems wrong but I know she's also got this debt to sort out with Claudia. Since they took the Sormano out, I got a feeling things won't change much until stage 8. Those climbs building up to stage 8 minus the Sormano won't make much difference. Stage 8 is when the fun starts and all hell breaks loose. They climb 5000 feet right from the gun, and it's going hurt. Then they climb lots more on the Bernina and Forcola. Stage 8 will bring the climbers to the top of the GC, and then the Stelvio I believe should be a spectacle between Abbott and Pooley. I'm expecting Claudia to crack in stage 8. Since they got rid of the Sormano, the Ghisallo won't hurt much so really this tour boils to two exciting stages in the mountains. The rest, pretty much fanfare.


----------



## BBRoberts (7 Jul 2010)

*Some Observations*

Notice how buoyant and snappy Emma is out of the saddle, and how Vos next to her gives the impression of such dead weight. She really looks like she's struggling like hauling a sack of potatoes up the mountain. Vos is going to get slaughtered in the mountains. Abbott is not as smooth as Pooley and seems to be struggling back and forth, yet Abbott can just climb and climb and climb. I remember the style of Rasa P. She has one of the most gangly style of climbing out of the saddle. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_238m8ikQA


----------



## Skip Madness (7 Jul 2010)

Vos bis. Six stages in and so far we only have two different stage winners!

It split up quite a bit in the second half of today's stage. All of the main favourites were in the front group, but it fractured on the circuits around Arcisate. Olga Zabelinskaya, the revelation of this race, instigated the attacking and wound up third. Stage results:

(1) Marianne Vos (Netherlands
(2) Judith Arndt (HTC) s.t.
(3) Olga Zabelinskaya (Safi) s.t.
(4) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +0'08"
(5) Edita Pucinskaite (Gauss) +0'09"
(6) Nina Ovcharenko (Michela Fanini) +0'09"
(7) Evgenya Vysotska (Valdarno) +0'09"
(8) Elena Berlato (Top Girls) +0'09"
(9) Mara Abbott (United States) +0'09"
(10) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) 0'09"
(11) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +0'13"
(12) Emma Pooley (12) +0'14"
...
(15) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +0'27"
...
(20) Amber Neben (United States) +0'38"

Apparently there were a few little descents, which I'm guessing is where Pooley lost those few seconds. Cicloweb's stage report says that Evelyn Stevens is competing with Pooley for the title of "worst descender."

GC:

(1) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(2) Judith Arndt (HTC) +0'25"
(3) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +1'03"
(4) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +1'23"
(5) Olga Zabelinskaya (Safi) +1'31"
(6) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +1'42"
(7) Mara Abbott (United States) +1'48"
(8) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +2'00"
(9) Linda Villumsen (HTC) +2'16"
(10) Annemiek Van Vleuten (Netherlands) +2'25"
...
(12) Edita Pucinskaite (Gauss) +2'51"
(13) Amber Neben (United States) +2'56"
...
(17) Elena Berlato (Top Girls) +3'58"

Climbing in earnest begins tomorrow. We have the Madonna del Ghisallo topping out around 20km from the end. The website also say there's the much tougher Corma di Sormano early in the stage, but one of BBR's sources says it's no longer in. Either way, tomorrow's the warm-up for stage eight and nine. It's all good from here.


----------



## BBRoberts (7 Jul 2010)

*New Photos*

Ok, here are my friends photos from Giro.
http://picasaweb.google.ch/biciticino/GiroDonne20106Tappa#

Cheers!


----------



## BBRoberts (8 Jul 2010)

*Sormano*

I had been told directly from a friend who spoke with Mario Minervino that that they had decided to remove the Surmano because the tour was already too hard. However, I got a quick word last night that perhaps this climb has been added back in. I told you they can do anything they want, including I guess changing a route at the last minute. However either way it doesn't require a major route change. I just know he said last night they face two major climbs tomorrow and that sounds like the Sormano has been added back in, cause I can't think of any other, just those two.

Wait and see, that's all I can say.


----------



## Legs (8 Jul 2010)

Great pictures from Signor Ronconi, as always.

Looking forward to what today's got in store - particularly whether the Ghisallo will split up the top girls. Whatever, I still think the time gaps will be largely irrelevant in the face of what's to come on Saturday.


----------



## Legs (8 Jul 2010)

Things have really been blown apart today.

http://forum.cicloweb.it/viewthread.php?fid=4&tid=9223&page=2


----------



## andrew_s (8 Jul 2010)

7a tappa: Como - Albese con Cassano

1 Evelyn Stevens Usa HTC - Columbia Women [Donne] 
2 Marianne Vos Olanda Nederland Bloeit [Donne] a 42" 
3 Judith Arndt Germania HTC - Columbia Women [Donne] a 42" 
4 Tatiana Guderzo Italia Team Valdarno [Donne] a 42" 
5 Claudia Häusler Germania Cervélo Test Team [Donne] a 42" 
6 Mara Abbott Usa a 42" 
7 Evgenya Vysotska Ucraina Team Valdarno [Donne] a 42" 
8 Amber Neben Usa a 42" 
9 Olga Zabelinskaya Russia Safi - Pasta Zara [Donne] a 5'39" 
10 Elena Berlato Italia Top Girls Fassa Bortolo - Ghezzi [Donne] a 5'39" 
11 Natalia Boyarskaya Russia Fenixs - Petrogradets [Donne] a 5'39" 
12 Emma Pooley Gran Bretagna Cervélo Test Team [Donne] a 5'39" 
13 Tatiana Antoshina Russia Team Valdarno [Donne] a 5'39" 
14 Grete Treier Estonia S.C. Michela Fanini Record Rox [Donne] a 6'23"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2010)

Hmm. I guess it won't be Emma's Giro this year.


----------



## Skip Madness (8 Jul 2010)

Evelyn Stevens attacked after the Colma di Sormano, where Emma Pooley and Olga Zabelinskaya were both dropped. It sounds like Vos and Häusler were both yo-yo-ing for a while. Häusler usually struggles in the first big mountain stage and improves afterwards, so it'll be interesting to see how she does tomorrow. It looks like Mara Abbott's in the hot seat at the moment given Saturday's stage finish, but tomorrow could throw up a few surprises. No small problem for Abbott is the presence of two HTC riders ahead of her on GC.

GC, if my calculations are correct:

(1) Marianne Vos (Netherlands)
(2) Judith Arndt (HTC) +0'27"
(3) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +1'09"
(4) Evelyn Stevens (HTC) +1'14"
(5) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +1'29"
(6) Mara Abbott (United States) +1'54"
(7) Amber Neben (United States) +3'02"
(8) Evgeniya Vysotska (Valdarno) +3'11"
(9) Olga Zaeblinskaya (Safi) +7'16"
(10) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +7'27"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2010)

I am a little surprised by Vos's hanging in the front group in a big mountain stage like this.


----------



## Skip Madness (8 Jul 2010)

I expect it to be her last day in pink because with the climbing tomorrow being more relentless (although not always difficult) she will find it harder to recuperate time between the climbs.


----------



## BBRoberts (8 Jul 2010)

*Chit Chat*

Legs has the wrong photo of the Stelvio Pass. That's the Prato side, they are not climbing that side. Prato is much harder then the Bormio side. Stevens won solo which is nice, congrats. However Pooley margin is not the end. I'm not sure what is going on with Pooley but while that would be a time gap of death in a regular tour, it might not mean much if Pooley feels good in the next two days. She could make up that and more, but one thing is for sure, she will never regain that on Abbott. Abbott is certainly set to win, since Mara should easily overcome Stevens. Stevens can climb but not good enough to keep her lead on Abbott in the climbs to come. I am still putting a lot of faith in Pooley, although by looking at some photos it seems perhaps she's not feeling well. Perhaps too many races, peaked and burned out now, but wait and see.

GC Final

1. Abbott
2. Pooley
3. Arndt


----------



## BBRoberts (8 Jul 2010)

*Blackout*

Hey guys and gals, getting spoiled with that Rai Sport video coverage? Italian journalists are all going to be on strike tomorrow, which means that there may be no video coverage. I can't confirm really, wait and see but can you believe it? Right at the worse possible moment. Out of 365 days of the year, and they have to do it right during the two most historic days ever of the Women's Giro.

For crying out loud, if you want to rag on something, rag about that!!


----------



## Legs (8 Jul 2010)

Cyclingnews reports that Emma punctured at the foot of the Sormano - and it appears that she never got back in touch with the Vos/Arndt group. I can imagine that the hammer went down then.


----------



## BBRoberts (8 Jul 2010)

My friend was there at the finish, and he said Emma was in tears. He said too he feels Emma is not in good form perhaps, as she's been winning races all year long. I don't know about the flat, but the ITT was also not an a good indication for Emma. I'm not sure how much time the flat might of cost, but she's heartbroken. I also saw a photo of Claudia trying to confort her. We got more photos coming. I saw we, we share photos for many years now. However yes, three cheers for Davide Ronconi!


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2010)

After Abbott won yesterday in Livigno, she only gone done it again on the Stelvio. We have a winner! To collect your prize, just ride 115km in and around Monza, maintaining un upright position on the bicycle.

No other stage results yet.


----------



## Skip Madness (10 Jul 2010)

Amber Neben crashed out, but it seems that she will be OK.

Stage results:

(1) Mara Abbott (United States)
(2) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +0'27"
(3) Judith Arndt (HTC) +1'43"
(4) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +1'50"
(5) Tatiana Antoshina (Valdarno) +2'58"
(6) Evgenya Vysotska (Valdarno) +3'27"
(7) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +3'38"
(8) Edwige Pitel (Michela Fanini) +5'55"
(9) Olga Zabelinskaya (Safi) +7'14"
(10) Marianne Vos (Netherlands) +7'44"

Provisional GC (please allow for rubbish maths):

(1) Mara Abbott (United States)
(2) Judith Arndt (HTC) +2'08"
(3) Tatiana Guderzo (Valdarno) +3'05"
(4) Claudia Häusler (Cervélo) +5'29"
(5) Emma Pooley (Cervélo) +6'53"
(6) Evgeniya Vysotska (Valdarno) +8'26"
(7) Marianne Vos (Netherlands) +9'32"
(8) Tatiana Antoshina (Valdarno) +12'05"

Three riders in the top eight for Valdarno - excellent Giro for them.


----------



## Skip Madness (11 Jul 2010)

Shelley Evans has taken the final stage, rounding out a remarkable ten days for the American team.

No changes in the GC, with Abbott a richly deserving winner, Vos taking points and young rider, Pooley taking the mountains and Guderzo securing best Italian. Arndt and Guderzo both exceeded how I thought they'd do in the climbs, as did Vos. Häusler hung in but never looked to excel and is demonstrably a level below Pooley and Abbott in the mountains. Not sure what the case was with Pooley, but for whatever reason she was very good but not quite strong enough. The fact that she still got two big second places in stages, fifth overall and the mountains classification speaks for her class and adds to her phenomenal season. Evgeniya Vysotska impressed; Olga Zabelinskaya _really_ impressed. But above all Abbott limited her loss in the ITT and cleared up the two biggest mountain stages. I'm also made up that Evie Stevie won a great stage, and with another year riding at this level I think she'll be able to challenge for the win a race like this.

Hopefully we'll be getting more parcours like these in the future. Next year - if the current North/South alteration will continue to be observed - we'll see lower latitudes. I hope that means Blockhaus or Monte Nerone. Who knows whether this year's parcours marks a turning point towards tougher Giri in the future or will just be a one-off...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jul 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> Pooley, but for whatever reason she was very good but not quite strong enough. The fact that she still got two big second places in stages, fifth overall and the mountains classification speaks for her class and adds to her phenomenal season.



I am guessing she was just a bit tired!


----------



## BBRoberts (14 Jul 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> Shelley Evans has taken the final stage, rounding out a remarkable ten days for the American team.
> 
> No changes in the GC, with Abbott a richly deserving winner, Vos taking points and young rider, Pooley taking the mountains and Guderzo securing best Italian. Arndt and Guderzo both exceeded how I thought they'd do in the climbs, as did Vos. Häusler hung in but never looked to excel and is demonstrably a level below Pooley and Abbott in the mountains. Not sure what the case was with Pooley, but for whatever reason she was very good but not quite strong enough. The fact that she still got two big second places in stages, fifth overall and the mountains classification speaks for her class and adds to her phenomenal season. Evgeniya Vysotska impressed; Olga Zabelinskaya _really_ impressed. But above all Abbott limited her loss in the ITT and cleared up the two biggest mountain stages. I'm also made up that Evie Stevie won a great stage, and with another year riding at this level I think she'll be able to challenge for the win a race like this.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be getting more parcours like these in the future. Next year - if the current North/South alteration will continue to be observed - we'll see lower latitudes. I hope that means Blockhaus or Monte Nerone. Who knows whether this year's parcours marks a turning point towards tougher Giri in the future or will just be a one-off...



Abbott proves to be the best climber, as least for now. Mara was interviewed in the Italian press. She said she did not believe Emma was 100 percent, and that Emma set a high pace, but was not able to respond when she, Mara took flight on the Stelvio. Amber Neben is not alright, broken collarbone. Evie Stevens finished 40 minutes down, not that good, I expected better. 

The ones who impress are as you say, Vos, Guderzo who for big riders prove they can really gut it out and hang in there. They are WORLD CLASS! Certainly Arndt is a legend in her own right. For a big rider, she can climb, and this is no secret. I have known this since the early days of the Grande Boucle. Mara said Arndt is to be respected as a dangerous rival because she has experience and she recovers quickly. Look at how close Arndt is to Mara on the GC, and in a tour with climbs like these? Arndt is certainly a rider of the ages as she is also no spring chicken. Claudia did well, all things considered. She did not appear to gain much help from Emma, and she finished high on the GC. Claudia is certainly a solid rider. Olga does impress, the old Russkie climbed well in old editions of the Grand Boucle, no newcome to cycling, she was always good. Evgeniya Vysotska does impress, I saw her in the Gracia Orlova and for what appears to be an older rider, she proves to be once again a solid stage racer. She looks as old as Longo. Tatiana Antoshina rode well, as she did at Orlova. 

Disappointments? 

Pucinskaite was not under 30 minutes, and she seems to be slipping into retirement. Tiffany Cromwell an hour back. She was thin and climbing well last year, this year she seems overweight and she just doesn't look good. Annemiek Van Vleuten was over an hour back, big dissapointment. Svetlana Bubnenkova two hours back, huge disappointment!


----------



## BBRoberts (14 Jul 2010)

BBRoberts said:


> Abbott proves to be the best climber, as least for now. Snip...



Let me add you can offer your congrats to Mara Abbott on her guestbook if you want.

http://www.marakatherine.com/Guestbook.php

It's been fun!!


----------



## Skip Madness (14 Jul 2010)

Zabelinskaya seems to have been out of the loop for ages. I'm really impressed for her to be so high after so long and not having heard of her much this season (I know there was a bit of wrangling for her during the transfer period). She's still not that old I don't think, about 27/28. EDIT: She's actually 30 now.


----------



## resal (14 Jul 2010)

I think well done to Skip and BBR on this site, Cycling News and the BBC. Well done to you both. And Skip, if it is you posting the Giro updates on you tube - again - well done. Lots of hits and good interest and commentary on this site and the BBC. I just don't know what is going on with the BBC. They put time and effort into cycling but seem to have a completely blind spot for women's road. It makes them look like very weird. Talking of which BBR's threads on the CN forum also got some hits. I particularly liked the Hey guys Mara Abbott in Pink thread and how it developed. BBR I can only confer - the number one thing that has to change is the media. It is the foot on the windpipe of women's road cycling. 
A final laugh - over on veloriders - some fools are arguing about lack of coverage of their men only Tour de France on the the BBC. Live stage ends, radio 2 4, & 1 updates at all sports bulletins and live text on the web site is not good enough. Emma Pooley got nothing from the BBC for being probably the 2nd best rider at the Giro. Now that is something to complain about.


----------



## Skip Madness (14 Jul 2010)

resal said:


> And Skip, if it is you posting the Giro updates on you tube - again - well done.


No, not me, although I have an inkling as to who it may be. Whoever it is, they are great.


----------



## resal (14 Jul 2010)

Why did I have to rejoin as the new site could not recognise me and you guys were recognised ?


----------



## Skip Madness (14 Jul 2010)

resal said:


> Why did I have to rejoin as the new site could not recognise me and you guys were recognised ?


No idea.


----------



## BBRoberts (14 Jul 2010)

resal said:


> I think well done to Skip and BBR on this site, Cycling News and the BBC. Well done to you both. And Skip, if it is you posting the Giro updates on you tube - again - well done. Lots of hits and good interest and commentary on this site and the BBC. I just don't know what is going on with the BBC. They put time and effort into cycling but seem to have a completely blind spot for women's road. It makes them look like very weird. Talking of which BBR's threads on the CN forum also got some hits. I particularly liked the Hey guys Mara Abbott in Pink thread and how it developed. BBR I can only confer - the number one thing that has to change is the media. It is the foot on the windpipe of women's road cycling.
> A final laugh - over on veloriders - some fools are arguing about lack of coverage of their men only Tour de France on the the BBC. Live stage ends, radio 2 4, & 1 updates at all sports bulletins and live text on the web site is not good enough. Emma Pooley got nothing from the BBC for being probably the 2nd best rider at the Giro. Now that is something to complain about.



The Giro for women was given no special interest by any mainstream cycling website that I know of. The ones who made this edition special were firstly the organizers, the riders who came to contest it, the people who really worked hard to bring you videos and photos, and finally the guys who put a spotlight on it in the forums. Race reports in English have been pretty much a total failure when you comes to solid coverage and good journalism. However Italian sites do somewhat reasonably well with race reports and interviews, but nothing outstanding. There was only one interview of Mara that I know of in Italian and it was short. I know of no interviews for Emma Pooley. CN should of interviewed Mara Abbott for sure. Perhaps they will, but I doubt it. TDF is a beast that overshadows everything right now.


----------



## BBRoberts (15 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know what this is about?

Protest it seems against the Bassano women in the Tour of Italy at Ficarolo, I have no idea?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-ujWDR8fD4


----------



## BBRoberts (15 Jul 2010)

BTW...

I just found the Organization Giro Donne videos, and while perhaps they have been up a little while, those are always good. Also I found a yourtube 3rd party series of 8 videos. I posted the links on my homepage, find the root from the original link for the maps that started this thread. I didn't feel like posting all those links right now, but I got them up on the homepage.


----------



## resal (15 Jul 2010)

Legs put a response in the Veloriders anti-BBC rant stating the case for perspective - the women riders get nothing. The thread continued as if nobody could read his comment. Vanity comment lines - if these guys could only stand back a bit and see just how small they look from a distance.


----------

